# Puppet's luxating patella



## Nawal (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello everyone, I have been reading a little bit through the forum and I found that reading people's and dog's experiences with surgery helped me calm down a lot, so I want to post our story about Puppet's luxating patella.

Puppet was diagnosed by her vet with luxating patella since she was very small (now 3.5 yo) but until recently she had never recommended surgery. On her last visit we took an x-ray of her body and while her hips and spine looked well, her knee cap was out of place and she suggested a visit with an orthopedic surgeon.

I had already started looking by myself and found two clinics here in MD. Judging by the info provide on their websites I asked my vet about Veterinary Orthopedic and Sports Medicine Group, and she recommended to take her there if I could afford it. I was very glad she did not try to do it herself and referred us to an orthopedic surgeon. Puppet is my first dog ever, so pardon my ignorance, but I did not even know they had canine specialists! 

So...of course Puppet and I went to VOSM where she was diagnosed with Grade 2 Luxating Patella on her left hind leg and Grade 1 Luxating Patella on her right hind leg. No signs of arthritis present at this time on the x-rays. Her Dr. believes her right leg will never be an issue but recommended surgery on her left leg. I was very impressed with the facilities and the staff. So her surgery s scheduled for April 5th.

I was not sure what a surgery like this averages at, but hers will be $2800. This seems a little steep, but it really seems the right place, with highly trained orthopedic surgeons and I am not sure how to explain it, but I just got a feeling that this was the right place for us to come.

I will keep updating this thread as I get more information, and after surgery.

Dr. says the procedure involves cutting out the cartilage surrounding the area, deepening the groove in the bone and replacing the cartilage back without damaging it. I was aso told to expect a 2 week recovery for the incision itself, and about 2 months of recovery before starting her normal activities. No off the leash running around, no playing with dogs, no jumping. Poor thing is going to be miserable!

I just wish I were able to make her understand what is going on and why she is going to be put through something like this...

Thanks for reading!


----------



## starpoodle (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing yours and Puppet's story, and I hope the surgery goes well. May I ask - was Puppet limping or in any pain that you noticed? What made you definitively decide on surgery?

I'm a big believer in going to the very best specialist you can find, and it sounds like you did exactly that.


----------



## Nawal (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi Starpoodle! 

Puppet is either not in pain at all, or so used to it that she has never complained about it. When her regular vet checks her legs she does not yelp at all. When the surgeon did a more thorough exam she yelped once, but never on regular walks or even running and jumping. 

SHe has had it since she was a puppy and she does not quite limp, she just sort of hops when her knee cap is out of place and tries to not put weight on that leg. She can walk slow or run, but the hop is most noticeable at mid-gait.

I decided that it was time for surgery because she is still young and healthy enough to hopefully recover quickly and because while there is no arthiritis at this time, I do not want her to develop it. Also there was a slight loss of muscle mass according to the surgeon from favoring her right leg more. And my heart broke a little thinking that I should have done this earlier.

There was a possibility that she may outgrow it, but at over three years, as a young adult her little bones are as developed as they are going to get and her condition has not changed at all (not for the worse either).

What drove me to make the decision was ultimately the possibility of improving her quality of life now, rather than later on, when it becomes painful and a necessity in order to have any quality of life. If that makes any sense. 

How is your pup doing? Has she been evaluated by a vet yet? (I am sorry, I have not read your story yet).


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I absolutely understand your decision - she is young and healthy, and should make a rapid recovery.


----------



## starpoodle (Aug 6, 2011)

Nawal said:


> What drove me to make the decision was ultimately the possibility of improving her quality of life now, rather than later on, when it becomes painful and a necessity in order to have any quality of life. If that makes any sense.


It makes complete sense and I respect your decision to go ahead wtih the surgery. Preventing problems like arthritis later in life would motivate me, too.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Nawal, it's a very difficult decision to make. I've been contemplating a lot of the same possibilities with Lumi. We've just started some physical therapy to hopefully better the situation. She also has reduced muscle mass on the side she's been favoring, and actually is muscularly out of line all over her body from overcompensating for so long!

Life will undoubtedly be easier and more comfortable for Puppet after the surgery and recovery. Please do keep us posted! : )


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Your reasons for surgery are very sound. It sounds like you found the right place to have it done too. Keep us posted on Puppet. I would be interested in knowing if they recommend certain exercises or supplements. My toy, Swizzle, has no patella issues but the problem is so common I would like to do anything I can to prevent an issue from arising. I am sure Puppet will build her muscle us quickly once this is repaired - don't feel guilty for waiting, I think waiting to see if she would grow out of it was a smart thing to do. You may want to give her beef trachea and chicken feet as they are full of connective tissue which is suppose to be good for the joints.


----------



## Nawal (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi everyone! I just wanted to say that Puppet's surgery is tomorrow, so please think of us. I am praying for a good outcome and speedy rcovery but I am still very nervous.

Thanks again for reading and for all the support!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Good luck and a speedy recovery! My IG went through it and came out better...stronger...faster afterwards, so well worth it. Keep us posted!

--Q


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Well wishes to you and Puppet for a quick recovery.


----------



## starpoodle (Aug 6, 2011)

Poodle prayers for Puppet for a safe surgery and speedy recovery, and to you for getting through it all with a minimum of stress.

You'll both be on my mind! :amen:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

How is Puppet doing? I hope everything went smoothly for the surgery.


----------



## Nawal (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi! Thanks for the well wishes, I wanted to wait a couple of days because I was not sure what to say. Puppet's surgery went well, she had her knee fixed and she got spayed at the same time. She got staples instead of sutures on the spay incision, we were not really expecting that, but it seems to work fine or her for now. 

SHe spent the night in the hospital Thursday and we picked her up yesterday. Let me tell you, I regretted having had anything done to her, I felt terribly guilty and she did not have a good nigt at all. 

She ate a little bit of soft food, but did not sleep at all, and neither did I. They told us she had urinated at the hospital but she came home really thirsty. We gave her lots of water with a syringe but she did not pee until 1030 am. 

By that time we already had an appointment with her vet, because we wanted to make sure her kidneys were working. She was put on Metacam, Clavamox and Bruprenorphine at the Orthopedic Clinic.When we took her to her regular vet today she told us that the Bruprenorphine is really strong and if she is not in a lot of pain she'd recommend to use as little as necessary.

She will be wearing an e-collar for two weeks until she gets her staples and sutures off on the 17th. This is her least favorite part, and it is making her really miserable. Yesterday she was still groggy and did not try to reach for the incision at all but today she is more alert, so she is wearing it. It maks her really anxious.

She is resting in her crate that I have put on next to me and islooking at me with pleading eyes. My poor baby, I still feel so guilty. I know it is for her own good but I still feel terrible. 

She will be getting Adequan injections twice week for the nect four weeks and will be starting therapy in two, hopefully she will fully recover (that was the doctor's prognosis) but she still has some painful times ahead.

They stressed again the importance of Glucosamine (they recommended Dasuquin) and Omega 3 acids for life, specially after being spayed. So we will start with those as soon as she is not on so many meds.

Thanks for reading, I will post more updates as I learn more. We are going monday for her first injection and a look at the incisions. I did not think I (or she) would feel so bad even with things going good


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

My Nicholas was born with grade 3 luxation of both knees. When he was 13 months old we took him for surgery to an orthapedic specialist in Cleveland. (the same surgeon had corrected Lila's left knee which she injured chasing Omar when she was 3 yo). Nicholas had both knees corrected at the same time and spent 8 weeks in his crate separated from the other poodles so he did not injure his recovering knees. We walked him at least 3 times a day for a mile or more each time and his recovery was awesome. He went from a guy whose knees would collapse when he ran to a guy who runs and jumps like a gazelle. I enjoy watching him every day and he is now going to be 6 yo this year and I am so happy we were able to afford to fix him. It is costly but worth every cent.

I did have Penelope taken to the vet by the breeder prior to getting her to check her knees so I would know what I was getting into now that I have more experience with the knees. Thankfully hers are good. It is even more prevelant with the teacups so I was worried about that.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Not sure of the size of your baby but we used a paper plate on the kids rather than the e collar. It is much lighter around their necks. Of course it only works on the little guys.


----------



## Nawal (Mar 3, 2012)

That is a brilliant idea, I would have never thought about that! She is doing really good with the collar now, she wears it only at night and when I am not actively watching her, otherwise she is not. She does not try to reach for the incisions often and I she knows she should not do it so I can usually read her body language pretty good! These dogs are smart little things.

I am very relieved that she finally pooped yesterday, five days after surgery, and I am now a faithful believer of the magic of pumpkin :adore:

She's going for the second Adequan shot today, she threw up after the first one, but she had also drunk a lot of water after coming home, so we are giving it a try again. If it does not work for her, we wil probably discontinue use. I am torn on how much medicine is beneficial, until it becomes detrimental to her health, so we will see!

edit: Puppet weighed in at 5.7 lbs presurgery, so I think she'd be small enough for a plate hehe


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm so glad Puppet is doing better now! It sounds like the worst part may be over. 

Potsie (just about 4 years old) has grade 3 in one knee and grade 4 in the other, but he doesn't act lame or skip when he's trotting around the yard. My vet is amazed, b/c she treats another dog who's not nearly as afflicted and he's quite lame, she said. I told her that I give Potsie 1/2 a Cosequin DS daily (he's only 13 pounds) and a fish oil capsule, as well. She told me to keep doing it, since it seems to be working.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Beth: That is awesome for him and hopefully he won't need surgery. I would keep an eye out for arthritis developing which could lead him to lameness later on in life. You are lucky so far. It was so sad to watch Nicholas run and his little legs give out on him. We had no choice but to have the surgery. He is amazing now almost 5 years later.


----------

